# Question



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey how many posts are required to become TSF enthusiast??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I moved your thread here. Please don't High jack some else's thread by asking a different question.

TSF Enthusiast: (500+ posts) 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/signature-picture-and-misc-permissions-189788.html

BG


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for moving BOSS..

But why you deleted my pics I posted in "Post your mugshot if you are a game" thread??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Engineer Babar:

If you have a question like as to why, PM me with them. But I don't think I did.

BG


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

someone may have removed by accident 

repost in that thread


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

So 500 posts are required.. Thread solved


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Per Engineer Babar thread closed.

BG


----------

